# Bestconverter.com ????



## magnum1070 (Jul 15, 2008)

Okay Thanks to help from the great folks here, I've decided on the pd9260 converter for my 04 21RS. To get it locally (in Oregon) I'm going to pay around $300. But looking on BestConverter.com is lists at $157. Has anyone purchased from BestConverter.com is this a refurbished place or can it really be true? Is there a difference between the converters listed in these links...

http://www.bestconverter.com/PD-9260C-60-Amp-RV-ConverterCharger_p_171.html

Paces my local RV parts departments order from:

https://via.ntpdistribution.com/Via/viaImagePageIndex.jsp?row=0&pgName=viaListProducts.jsp&searchText=pd9260&modifier=SEARCH&reqTitle=TITLE_VIASEARCHRESULT&newWindow=Y

http://www.shoprvparts.com/product.do?no=18544F

Again Thanks! I've learned so much reading through all the topics and have been able to solve many problems on my own which is much better that the $100+ /hour charges at the dealer...


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Bestconverter has really good prices and I have not heard of anyone getting a refurb instead of new unit from them. RV dealer mark up is very high.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

This is where I got mine from last year --> eBay They are currently selling for ~ $150 + $11 for shipping. If you notice their location, you probably realize why they are priced as they are. They shipped quickly and was a new in box unit.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> Bestconverter has really good prices and I have not heard of anyone getting a refurb instead of new unit from them. RV dealer mark up is very high.


x2 I bought my PD60A deck mount from them last summer, excellent price, reasonable shipping, quick service. As far as I know they are new units. came in factory new packaging.

You'll be suprised at how much faster it will charge your batteries than the factory WFCO, since it is a rare case when the WFCO ever goes into boost mode and usually ends up charging at only 13.6v.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

I have ordered from Bestcoverter.com before with no problems, so has my brother. I do recommend you add a Voltminder to your order. They let you know how your batteries are doing and which phase your charger is in.
Very helpful,
Brian


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

I purchased the same one (pd9260) from them without any issues and yes it was new in the box.

Big improvement from the stock unit in charging ability. I installed it myself without much trouble,
but it did require some coaxing to get the fuse board mounted.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Just ordered one for myself last night based on the input here. I purchased both the converter and the Voltminder. I will let you all know how it goes!

DAN


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

TwoElkhounds said:


> Just ordered one for myself last night based on the input here. I purchased both the converter and the Voltminder. I will let you all know how it goes!
> 
> DAN


This is gonna be a 30 minute, maybe one beer mod for you. Let me know where you mount the Voltminder, because of course I'll have to get one now....


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Insomniak said:


> This is gonna be a 30 minute, maybe one beer mod for you. Let me know where you mount the Voltminder, because of course I'll have to get one now....


From your previous post I gather you installed the new converter behind the panel in your 301BQ? There is quite a bit of room back there, so I am assuming it was pretty easy? I already have a transfer switch installed back there to switch between the shore power and the inverter, so I hope there will be room.

BTW - Got an email today from Bestconverter indicating my order has shipped. So far so good.









DAN


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

TwoElkhounds said:


> This is gonna be a 30 minute, maybe one beer mod for you. Let me know where you mount the Voltminder, because of course I'll have to get one now....


From your previous post I gather you installed the new converter behind the panel in your 301BQ? There is quite a bit of room back there, so I am assuming it was pretty easy? I already have a transfer switch installed back there to switch between the shore power and the inverter, so I hope there will be room.

BTW - Got an email today from Bestconverter indicating my order has shipped. So far so good.









DAN
[/quote]
Yep, just pull the panel out, tidy up Gilligan's wiring mess a bit with some zip ties and put the converter on the floor. I probably didn't need to, but I screwed it to the floor so it wouldn't slide around. I think if I ever re-install my inverter, I'll probably put it in the compartment where the water heater and pump reside. Fortunately, mine has a built in transfer switch, but the area behind the panel is a perfect place to install one. You should still have plenty of room unless the transfer switch is gigantic. The converter upgrade really does rank in the top five mods!


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Insomniak said:


> This is gonna be a 30 minute, maybe one beer mod for you. Let me know where you mount the Voltminder, because of course I'll have to get one now....


From your previous post I gather you installed the new converter behind the panel in your 301BQ? There is quite a bit of room back there, so I am assuming it was pretty easy? I already have a transfer switch installed back there to switch between the shore power and the inverter, so I hope there will be room.

BTW - Got an email today from Bestconverter indicating my order has shipped. So far so good.









DAN
[/quote]
Yep, just pull the panel out, tidy up Gilligan's wiring mess a bit with some zip ties and put the converter on the floor. I probably didn't need to, but I screwed it to the floor so it wouldn't slide around. I think if I ever re-install my inverter, I'll probably put it in the compartment where the water heater and pump reside. Fortunately, mine has a built in transfer switch, but the area behind the panel is a perfect place to install one. You should still have plenty of room unless the transfer switch is gigantic. The converter upgrade really does rank in the top five mods!
[/quote]

I installed my inverter in the basement in the front of the trailer on the wall just opposite the batteries. I wanted to minimize the cable run and voltage drop for the 12VDC. My transfer switch is not very large, so I think I should have plenty of room behind the panel.

I guess there is no chance that it would swap straight out in the location where the factory converter is installed?

DAN


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

TwoElkhounds said:


> This is gonna be a 30 minute, maybe one beer mod for you. Let me know where you mount the Voltminder, because of course I'll have to get one now....


From your previous post I gather you installed the new converter behind the panel in your 301BQ? There is quite a bit of room back there, so I am assuming it was pretty easy? I already have a transfer switch installed back there to switch between the shore power and the inverter, so I hope there will be room.

BTW - Got an email today from Bestconverter indicating my order has shipped. So far so good.









DAN
[/quote]
Yep, just pull the panel out, tidy up Gilligan's wiring mess a bit with some zip ties and put the converter on the floor. I probably didn't need to, but I screwed it to the floor so it wouldn't slide around. I think if I ever re-install my inverter, I'll probably put it in the compartment where the water heater and pump reside. Fortunately, mine has a built in transfer switch, but the area behind the panel is a perfect place to install one. You should still have plenty of room unless the transfer switch is gigantic. The converter upgrade really does rank in the top five mods!
[/quote]

I installed my inverter in the basement in the front of the trailer on the wall just opposite the batteries. I wanted to minimize the cable run and voltage drop for the 12VDC. My transfer switch is not very large, so I think I should have plenty of room behind the panel.

I guess there is no chance that it would swap straight out in the location where the factory converter is installed?

DAN
[/quote]

I think the PD9260 will fit in the space where the WFCO is, but not without a struggle. Personally, I wouldn't even bother removing the factory converter. If you ever trade in or sell the 301BQ, it would be easier to pull out the PD9260 and reconnect the WFCO. I'm getting the trailer out of storage tonight for a trip this weekend, so I can take a couple pics of the area behind the panel.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Insomniak said:


> I'm getting the trailer out of storage tonight for a trip this weekend, .....


That's it, rub it in!! I only have three more months until Spring!!









DAN


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> I have ordered from Bestcoverter.com before with no problems, so has my brother. I do recommend you add a Voltminder to your order. They let you know how your batteries are doing and which phase your charger is in.
> Very helpful,
> Brian


Now why'd you show me that????? That looks like something to look into for the "Mods to Do" list. I'm terrible when it comes to technology and gadgetry. I can just here her now...."What do ya need that for.....aww gimme a break!!!!"


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Ok, here's a couple photos of my PD9260 install. Sorry, the pics aren't great, I took them with my phone. In the first photo, you can see the PD9260 on the floor behind the panel. The second photo shows the stock WFCO converter in it's original location with the wires disconnected. You can also see the PD9260 "Charge Wizard" remote pendant just to the left of the panel opening. That's what allows you to see which of three modes the converter is in via the green LED, and you push the litte button to change modes.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Insomniak said:


> Ok, here's a couple photos of my PD9260 install. Sorry, the pics aren't great, I took them with my phone. In the first photo, you can see the PD9260 on the floor behind the panel. The second photo shows the stock WFCO converter in it's original location with the wires disconnected. You can also see the PD9260 "Charge Wizard" remote pendant just to the left of the panel opening. That's what allows you to see which of three modes the converter is in via the green LED, and you push the litte button to change modes.


Your converter is pretty much where I mounted my transfer switch. But it appears there is plenty of room back there for both. I should get the PD9260 next week, but I will be busy with other stuff and will not be able to install it until March. Just in time for the camping season! Well ..... actually a month or two early, but with the mild winter this year, I am really hoping for a early spring!!









DAN


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

TwoElkhounds said:


> Ok, here's a couple photos of my PD9260 install. Sorry, the pics aren't great, I took them with my phone. In the first photo, you can see the PD9260 on the floor behind the panel. The second photo shows the stock WFCO converter in it's original location with the wires disconnected. You can also see the PD9260 "Charge Wizard" remote pendant just to the left of the panel opening. That's what allows you to see which of three modes the converter is in via the green LED, and you push the litte button to change modes.


Your converter is pretty much where I mounted my transfer switch. But it appears there is plenty of room back there for both. I should get the PD9260 next week, but I will be busy with other stuff and will not be able to install it until March. Just in time for the camping season! Well ..... actually a month or two early, but with the mild winter this year, I am really hoping for a early spring!!









DAN
[/quote]
I think you may get your wish for an early camping season. We're at almost 5,000 feet, it's 11:30pm and it's 42 degrees out. This time last year there was several feet of snow on the ground. At least the furnace won't be working so hard, but the water heater battle is about to get ugly!


----------



## Beachnut (Nov 9, 2010)

Please forgive a dumb question...

Why would you want to replace the stock one, as it seems to work fine? My stock unit seems to charge at multiple rates, and will go from less than a 1/3 charge to fully charged in less than 2 hours of gen run time. (We only dry camp). I can even hear a fan come on to cool things down when it is on the bulk charge... Or is this upgrade for those that have gone to Golf cart type batteries and need a higher amp charge system???

Beachnut


----------



## magnum1070 (Jul 15, 2008)

Beachnut said:


> Please forgive a dumb question...
> 
> Why would you want to replace the stock one, as it seems to work fine? My stock unit seems to charge at multiple rates, and will go from less than a 1/3 charge to fully charged in less than 2 hours of gen run time. (We only dry camp). I can even hear a fan come on to cool things down when it is on the bulk charge... Or is this upgrade for those that have gone to Golf cart type batteries and need a higher amp charge system???
> 
> Beachnut


I'm guessing it depends on the type of trailer and the converter installed. I have a WFCO or WCFO (something like that). I dry camp too and I lose my battery power after a couple days then I'm toast for getting it charged back up. I know my Dad has a better converter in his Keystone trailer and he does get a full charge after a couple of hours.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Beachnut said:


> Please forgive a dumb question...
> 
> Why would you want to replace the stock one, as it seems to work fine? My stock unit seems to charge at multiple rates, and will go from less than a 1/3 charge to fully charged in less than 2 hours of gen run time. (We only dry camp). I can even hear a fan come on to cool things down when it is on the bulk charge... Or is this upgrade for those that have gone to Golf cart type batteries and need a higher amp charge system???
> 
> Beachnut


1) The WFCO converter seems to take it's time switching to bulk mode (if ever) and there is no manual control of the charging modes.
2) The fan on the WFCO is horridly noisy and comes on full blast when there's more than one light fixture turned on, and in the middle of the night. The PD9260 fan is variable speed and is super quiet.
3) The PD9260 has a better desulfation algorithm than the WFCO and will help your batteries live longer.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Beachnut said:


> Please forgive a dumb question...
> 
> Why would you want to replace the stock one, as it seems to work fine? My stock unit seems to charge at multiple rates, and will go from less than a 1/3 charge to fully charged in less than 2 hours of gen run time. (We only dry camp). I can even hear a fan come on to cool things down when it is on the bulk charge... Or is this upgrade for those that have gone to Golf cart type batteries and need a higher amp charge system???
> 
> Beachnut


Not a dumb question at all. A few of us had the stock unit fail over the years. Mine stopped charging in the low setting and the high setting. Not a big deal when hooked up to electric, but when dry camping it was a problem. It would cycle between no charging and a few seconds on the medium charge.

You can buy a drop in replacement for the stock unit or another brand. I went with the PD9260 for the reasons stated above.


----------

